# 3speed Montgomery Ward or Hawthorne ??



## KingOBO (Oct 6, 2017)

Any experts out there wanting to give a history lesson on this bike?   Any info would be helpful thank you.


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm no expert but I have a mossberg coaster with the same frame and sprocket. It's a wheelie machine! There's a lot of different badged bikes with all the same frame as these.


----------



## madsapper (Oct 7, 2017)

Yup!  Rollfast built.


----------



## madsapper (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## hashbrown (Oct 7, 2017)

I just noticed the stickers on both fenders and the chain guard. ... I had a slingshot that someone long ago had put on the same looking stickers and I think the one said "lightning". Any idea why these would have been slapped on back in the day? Never did look into what they're from. Just thought that was interesting. I don't remember ever seeing one of these in gold color either, I would shine that baby up and ride in style!


----------

